# What's the difference between books???



## tlwhlw (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm needing to order my coding books for 2011....but what is the difference between standard, professional, and expert??? I have usually ordered the professional edition of ICD-9 and CPT, and the standard edition of HCPCS. Is there a difference in these books??? This would be for a physician's office.

I have also always ordered the AMA books from Amazon.com......any difference in AAPC books?? I just received my certification this past spring and would like to make use of my benefits with the AAPC organization as much as possible!!!

Thank you,
Tracy Wood, CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations Tracy!
I order my books through the AAPC.  There is usually a discount especially if you order early.  I prefer the CPT professional, ICD-9-CM vol 1&2 (AAPC version), and the AAPC HCPCS "Medicare Level II expert".  They are perfect for the physician office.


----------

